# Ersatztasten K90



## Bubti1982 (3. Oktober 2012)

So ich hoffe hier endlich mal hilfe zu bekommen, bevor ich meine ganzen Corsair sachen in den Müll schmeiße.
Bin mit den Produkten zwar sehr zufrieden aber der Support ist unter aller würde, hätte ich das mal vorher gewußt.

So jedenfall brauche ich ein paar tasten für meine K90.
1 Die Blld tasten.
2. Rechte Win Taste, die Taste links neben der Rechten win Taste. Mir ist dort mein handy draufgefallen und zack beide tasten in 1000 Stücke zersprungen super.
Und dann noch die ß Taste. Die ist unten etwas gebrochen wieso ka jedenfalls leuchtet es dort durch und das nervt mich.


RMA an Corsair naja 3x gemacht 1x keine antwort. 2x wollten die in ihrer antwort Mail mein Arbeitspeicher wissen.

Wie komme ich an die Tasten? am besten in Deutsch


----------



## ΔΣΛ (3. Oktober 2012)

ebay
Was zum Kuckuck tust du mit deiner Tastatur  Mir ist im Leben noch keinen Taste beschädigt worden


----------



## target2804 (3. Oktober 2012)

ΔΣΛ schrieb:
			
		

> ebay
> Was zum Kuckuck tust du mit deiner Tastatur  Mir ist im Leben noch keinen Taste beschädigt worden



Meine Cherry Tastatur für 10 Euro lebt seit 2002.  wobei der Bügel der Leertaste links langsam ausleiert, man muss also tiefer Drücken^^


----------



## Bubti1982 (3. Oktober 2012)

Bei e-bay habe ich schon geschaut dort findet man nix.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (4. Oktober 2012)

Corsair wird dir auch nicht helfen, zumindest nicht ohne es sich was kosten zu lassen, denn keine Garantie der Welt greift bei Eigenverschulden.
Bleibt dir nur übrig dir irgend woher Tasten zu besorgen, wie schon gesagt am besten bei ebay, vielleicht kannst du auch Tasten anderer Tastaturen nehmen - oder ne neue zu kaufen.

Kaddi zeigt hier schön wie man mit einer Tastatur nicht umgehen sollte 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wjsm7fjlbvc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CamperInDaBase (26. Oktober 2013)

Weis das der Tread schon älter ist, kann aber eine nützliche Info geben.

Einfach an den Corsair Support wenden (englisch wäre von Vorteil), die schicken einen nen RMA Paketschein für das Support Center in den Niederlanden. Dort werden dann die defekten Tasten ausgetauscht (glaub sogar die ersetzen dann direkt alle).

Was es kostet weis ich nicht, ist aber sicher günstiger als nen neues Keyboard.

@TE: Arbeite mal an deiner Impulssteuerung.. Gleich ALLE CORSAIR PRODUKTE IN DIE TONNE ZU HAUEN ist etwas kindisch.

Gruß


----------



## Bluebeard (28. Oktober 2013)

Hi CamperInDaBase,

Am einfachsten ist es sich direkt über das Kundenportal an den Support zu wenden: KLICK!. Dies kann auch gerne auf Deutsch geschehen.

Viele Grüße!


----------

